# Little fun competition



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok I have an espresso cup to the first person to tell me what this is. You have to be spot on.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Kettle element


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Heating Element.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

No caravel espresso machine


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Upshot of the exit port of a conical monolith grinder.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

LaPav boiler with heating element


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Stanic said:


> LaPav boiler with heating element


I think so as well and was even going to venture venture so far as to say a Pavoni Cellini. nope changed my mind.....*It's an Olympia Cremina possibly 67 vintage.*


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm going for a Caravel.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Nopapercup said:


> I'm going for a Caravel.


A fine answer with just 1 problem


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

DavecUK said:


> A fine answer with just 1 problem


Soll beat me to it.

Ok ok I'll go Elektra Micro Casa


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Same, pre 2005 microcasa


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Microcasa semi automatica?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

A view of part# 02974011


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Some great guesses thus far but no one correct yet


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KTD said:


> Microcasa semi automatica?


I have to limit this to two attempts otherwise you will just quote every machine


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> I have to limit this to two attempts otherwise you will just quote every machine


I wasn't going to list every machine...

....Rips up list of every machine


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> I have to limit this to two attempts otherwise you will just quote every machine


Ooh I gets another go 

Gaggia Factory g106?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ashcroc said:


> Ooh I gets another go
> 
> Gaggia Factory g106?


Still not correct!


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Cremina


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> Cremina


No no no, Tutt Tutt, you being a Lever boy and all


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Edit to remove. No idea why it posted twice. I wasn't even using my iPad!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Is it the results of your colonoscopy?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Another clue


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks like the cup is safe!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone come close? And can we have another clue, please


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Whaaaaaat! You need more than two clues?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

And yes people are on the right track


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

G105?

John


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's vintage, and although I have no idea and have spent far too long Googling and peering at images I am going with some old model of Caravel . . . . Or . . . .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ah mistake! Dave C has prevented the contradictory evidence for it being a caravel


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Ah mistake! Dave C has prevented the contradictory evidence for it being a caravel


Prevented or provided?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Ah mistake! Dave C has prevented the contradictory evidence for it being a caravel


Oh . . I see . . .


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Screw the rules  next on the list, Ponte vecchio export?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Gaggia Gilda


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like an old style desk fan.

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You are all doing so well but still no cigar


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

Is it some vintage Scapolla lever? Maybe the eterna


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

khampal said:


> Is it some vintage Scapolla lever? Maybe the eterna


Nice try


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Gaggia Achille Lever Espresso Machine


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

The all new Londinium compact


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Is this a rare lever ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

russe11 said:


> Gaggia Achille Lever Espresso Machine


Nope


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> Is this a rare lever ?


Is it a Lever?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ok another cheeky clue


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Soll said:


> Is this a rare lever ?


Not really


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Surely it's a recently restored 1970s Pav??


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

rob177palmer said:


> Surely it's a recently restored 1970s Pav??


I like your thinking but it is incorrect


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Goblin teasmaid?


----------



## rob177palmer (Feb 14, 2017)

Damnit, I was so smug....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Another clue then









Can't believe it has taken this long !


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it a grinder with a weight in the top ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Is it a grinder with a weight in the top ?


I see why you think that but alas bo


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps alll the photos together will help


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm off for an eye test!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I'm off for an eye test!!!


That happens as you get older


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> That happens as you get older


Hold on a minute while I turn it on


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Wat to generous but here is one more for today


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

You my friend need to learn how to take a photo ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KTD said:


> You my friend need to learn how to take a photo


Coffee is my skill, however you just need to see what's there


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Hmmmm....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rhys said:


> Hmmmm....


I see what you did there


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Is it an Faema faemina .?

View attachment 32849


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Thecatlinux said:


> Is it an Faema faemina .?
> 
> View attachment 32849


Now that is a good guess, but.........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

This has no spring in it


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Another clue then
> 
> View attachment 32837
> 
> ...


pitcher rinser?


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> This has no spring in it


Is it the heating element to this?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

A picture does not count @haventadog what is the make and model


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> A picture does not count @haventadog what is the make and model


Well if you don't know the answer to that with the amount of time you spend looking at this stuff, you need to change your user name to hot drinks chap.


----------



## xpresso (Jan 16, 2018)

All of a sudden it's as if looking down the hot end of a paraffin blow torch..... unlit.

Jon.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I have stumbled across a Poccino . . .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

But actually, it's a Zacconi Riviera Espresso Baby Black


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

When does the fun competition start?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> But actually, it's a Zacconi Riviera Espresso Baby Black


Finally!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Finally!


Yeeeeeeeeeeees!!!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Finally!


Oh come on. I clearly won.

Ru discreamntin aygynst dyslexac peple wif memry defsits. I provyded evedense


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

haventadog said:


> Oh come on. I clearly won.
> 
> Ru discreamntin aygynst dyslexac peple wif memry defsits. I provyded evedense


I've got a keyboard like that.. it's quite clearly invented by a dyslexic engineer as what comes up is never what I type.. Autocorrect doesn't help either..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

haventadog said:


> Oh come on. I clearly won.
> 
> Ru discreamntin aygynst dyslexac peple wif memry defsits. I provyded evedense


Unfortunately merely sneaking a photo of the item in question doesn't count, you had to be specific with make and model. Thankfully someone has done that now albeit with a little help from you.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Thank God for that! No more competitions please that was doing my head in!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Same here but I chose not to enter as I knew the answer and wanted someone else to win...LOL


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Same here but I chose not to enter as I knew the answer and wanted someone else to win...LOL


Your selflessness does you much credit as does MildredM's detective work.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

russe11 said:


> Thank God for that! No more competitions please that was doing my head in!


Me too. Took me half the morning working it out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Me too. Took me half the morning working it out


Even with photographs of the actual machine?!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Even with photographs of the actual machine?!


Prior to that I must have spent half of Sunday trying to work it out


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Get ready folks!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

Rhys said:


> I've got a keyboard like that.. it's quite clearly invented by a dyslexic engineer as what comes up is never what I type.. Autocorrect doesn't help either..


Coffeechap said you had unusually fat fingers.

Oh wait, was I not supposed to say that?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Get ready folks!


Is it time for the prize giving . . .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It's time for a witty retort


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> It's time for a witty retort


Or time for my confession?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

No no wait for it!


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Unfortunately merely sneaking a photo of the item in question doesn't count, you had to be specific with make and model. Thankfully someone has done that now albeit with a little help from you.


Incorrect adjudication and blatant assumption of how a question would be answered. And you clearly said to the person who tells you, not 'types' it. So when I finish typing this, I shall tell you - VERBALLY.

However, I am glad that MildredM now knows that this was not an image from your recent colonoscopy and the cup will hopefully rectify any trauma of that image. I am happy with the outcome. Particularly as this lovely machine is currently on my kitchen floor. Possession I believe, is 9/10ths of the law or something as such. I win. YAYYYYY


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

MildredM said:


> Or time for my confession?


Who told you?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Who told you?


Ian

(he's far better than me at searching Google images)!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

But it's ok. If you can send me the prize please, I will pass it on to Ian


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I thought you were limiting it to two goes each? @MildredM had at least 4. It's an outrage. Immediate suspension pending Public enquiry. #competitiongate


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KTD said:


> I thought you were limiting it to two goes each? @MildredM had at least 4. It's an outrage. Immediate suspension pending Public enquiry. #competitiongate


Good point


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

haventadog said:


> Coffeechap said you had unusually fat fingers.
> 
> Oh wait, was I not supposed to say that?





haventadog said:


> ..that this was not an image from your recent colonoscopy and the cup will hopefully rectify any trauma of that image..


Erm.. my fingers are not fat they're big boned.. As for the second quote, I think there's a theme developing here.. Fat fingers, colonoscopy.. Brings a tear to my eye thinking about it (well, not to mine as I'm the one with the fat fingers apparently..)


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

KTD said:


> I thought you were limiting it to two goes each? @MildredM had at least 4. It's an outrage. Immediate suspension pending Public enquiry. #competitiongate


Oh . . Oh . . . But that's ok then. 2 guesses each, my two and Ian's two.

I haven't mentioned the performance enhancing drugs yet.

I think ihaventadog deserves the prize, actually


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Oh . . Oh . . . But that's ok then. 2 guesses each, my two and Ian's two.
> 
> I haven't mentioned the performance enhancing drugs yet.
> 
> I think ihaventadog deserves the prize, actually


For some strange reason, my brain just read that as 'performance enhancing dogs'!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> For some strange reason, my brain just read that as 'performance enhancing dogs'!


Those too


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Ok another cheeky clue
> 
> View attachment 32826


iPhone 6s


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> iPhone 6s


Obviously the further I read I soon realised the comp was well over.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Obviously the further I read I soon realised the comp was well over.


Is that your way of congratulating me, Joey


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Is that your way of congratulating me, Joey


Yeeessss


----------

